# Robusta: better than Rave's dark-roast



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

At the start of the year I posted about the Ugandan Robusta I had been talked into at Black Sheep in Manchester. It was surprisingly enjoyable, considering how many people on these forums had described notes of burned leather and the like.

I bought my brother a bag of those beans recently, and I have a bag of Rave's Gedeb dark roast at home. I've made flat whites with both, and the robusta flat white was the runaway winner. It punched through the milk like you would expect, and it had the delicious dark chocolate flavour of a good high street coffee. It's no Rocko Mountain, but well worth considering as an alternative. (Subject to barista skill, machine, and the Coffee Gods.)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you try iť without milk?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I had a double espresso back in January. It was actually very enjoyable. I had set myself up not to like it, but had to admit to the barista that I had been swayed.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I've enjoyed Black Sheep Robusta too. Far better than my home roasted Vietnamese.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Have you enjoyed it using your home set-up or in the shop?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not all robustas are terrible. I've had an enjoyable indian robusta espresso shot and have put them tried them in a blend. They were nutty, earthy and buttery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I've had a couple of specialty robustas, if you like a kick, crema makes you excited and your coffee dark roaster then fair dos. They tasted of burnt tyre and gave me a massìve headache.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

to be fair poorly light roasted coffee gives me a tummy upset as well, but no headache


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I took the crema off and didn't get any kind of negative burned tire/rubbery/charcoal tastes, there wasn't that much more of it compared to freshly roasted arabica but it was reddish. I did have it only two or three days after roasting and used the rest of it in a blend. I've never had a coffee that gave me a headache though, any idea what causes it? It smelled strongly of nuts when it was roasting too which was odd and it smoked a lot for something finished before second crack.


----------



## Bmhillier2002 (May 22, 2018)

I often drink a blend with a small amount of Indian robusta in - still my favourite


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm just starting to get a headache...


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I guess you can't buy their coffee online? It's hard to tell with that awful website


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Wow, yes - that is a truly awful website


----------

